
The Case for Reparations - jboynyc
http://www.theatlantic.com/features/archive/2014/05/the-case-for-reparations/361631/
======
floody-berry
This has 11 points and no discussion, while seo blogspam about ebay hits the
front page? That is beyond pathetic.

------
throwaway420
More interesting than the article is this tidbit at the bottom.

"Comments for this thread are now closed."

How often are comments turned off on Atlantic articles?

~~~
johnny22
how is that interesting? it could easily make sense given the content.

~~~
throwaway420
It's interesting in that they know this idea is so divisive and unpopular that
they have to prevent the possibility for people to directly respond to it.

This isn't about preventing some racist trolls from saying a few sarcastic
"Thanks Obama" comments and to make a few jokes about black people. That
happens in any long comment thread that's even closely related to race - and
those comments are always down voted and criticized.

What's more interesting to me now is that the "Comments are now closed" box is
itself missing. So they're so insecure that they can't even let people know
that they're being censored.

Some frank discussions of slavery and race and all associated factors of
American history are warranted. I can praise them for speaking about this
issue (even if I disagree with many of their ideas and conclusions) but I have
to be critical of The Atlantic for not allowing this discussion.

